
Inside Ashley Madison: Fake profiles and the hack that changed everything - ImpressiveWebs
http://business.financialpost.com/fp-tech-desk/inside-ashley-madison-calls-from-crying-spouses-fake-profiles-and-the-hack-that-changed-everything
======
swamp40
I _love_ this quote:

 _> > “They weren’t bad people,” the worker said. “They just did bad things.”_

